# This Titus Any Good?



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't normally like to make reference to 'other' sites etc, but I'm so close to going for this but have never owned one before, does this look a good one?

Any comments welcome, thanks (item no: 110595724018)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

suggsy said:


> I don't normally like to make reference to 'other' sites etc, but I'm so close to going for this but have never owned one before, does this look a good one?
> 
> Any comments welcome, thanks (item no: 110595724018)


It looks like a good one...but that BIN price is almost up in the Omega F300 territory (same movement). Seller says it is running fine which means coils and index wheel are probably good...so that just leaves the calender wheel...assuming that is OK, all is fine.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't normally like to make reference to 'other' sites etc, but I'm so close to going for this but have never owned one before, does this look a good one?
> ...


Thanks for that, he also has another and I just don't know whether to go for one of them, and if so which one lol ... 110594122616


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks OK, just watch out for the seller. He's myretrowatches who used to be keszpenz, nee keszpenz5 who wasn't best known for his customer service & his brother wasn't too if I remember correctly.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

jeffvader said:


> It looks OK, just watch out for the seller. He's myretrowatches who used to be keszpenz, nee keszpenz5 who wasn't best known for his customer service & his brother wasn't too if I remember correctly.


Thanks, I'm almost tempted by the blue one, ooh decisions decisions


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I've sent the seller a question to see if he'll take a bit less for the blue one, see how it pans out


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wouldn't go for the blue one.....many blue dials from this period (Titus, Omega, Tissot) suffer from lume-based radium damage. Check out the top of the hour baton at 13:00...blue damage caused by lume dot.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Check out another blue one he has....130441622367...lume burn is more severe on this one.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool thanks, I'm having a nightmare trying to decide on the silver one, at the moment it's a lot of money to me, so don't want to buy a 'wrong un', but I do like the silver one, ooh I'm like a woman lol


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Just another quick question for you knowledgeable people, 'if' I was to buy it and found that it needs a service etc, is there anyone on here with the skills to do it, and what would be a reasonable price for such a job?

Thanks in advance and sorry to be a pest


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

suggsy said:


> Just another quick question for you knowledgeable people, 'if' I was to buy it and found that it needs a service etc, is there anyone on here with the skills to do it, and what would be a reasonable price for such a job?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry to be a pest


Yes, I service them...email me for details.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> > Just another quick question for you knowledgeable people, 'if' I was to buy it and found that it needs a service etc, is there anyone on here with the skills to do it, and what would be a reasonable price for such a job?
> ...


Cool, thanks PM sent


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I bit the bullet and took a punt and bought the silver one, now for the usual excitement of the wait for the postie 

It might sound a bit mad to a lot of people on here but I think the Titus is probably the most branded named watch I have bought and quite excited


----------

